# R36/3,6 fsi forged crank



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i found this after a little searching..looks like the touareg 2010 has a forged crank but the passat does not...
http://www.vw.ca/vwcms/master_....html
http://www.vw.ca/vwcms/master_....html
if thats true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to know for turbo guys


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

http://www.vw.com/cc/completes...ering
but on this site touareg and passat both have the forged crank..


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: R36/3,6 fsi forged crank (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
if thats true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to know for 1200hp guys


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: R36/3,6 fsi forged crank (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_


















Thing is that a lot off people say that the R36-3,6 fsi not has a forged crank..but i think that this shows they are wrong..


----------



## AXZ (Nov 9, 2009)

so BLH? BWS? or AXZ engines? have forged crank?

regards


----------

